# Epoxy or Fiberglass Resin ?



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Epoxy or Fiberglass resin...? which is good for making micarta.

EDIT:

I'm having hard time to find fiberglass resin. Epoxy (1:1 mix) can get larger qty in hardware stores, not cheap nor too expensive.


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

I have no experience with micarta, but most use fiberglass resin with a hardener.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Perry (PWP) was the most recent to post an article about his micarta exploits. Maybe you should shoot him a PM?

Hope you are doing well e~shot.

Darren


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Both are fine to use for laminating purposes.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Cool! Good to know :thumbsup:


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

What you refer to as fiberglass resin is actually polyester resin. The fiberglass is the substrate fabric that is saturated by either epoxy or polyester resins. You can use many different substrates like construction paper, cotton fabric, or the glass fiber. I think the fiberglass is great for boats, but is too coarse for a good finsh for a slingshot. Some types of epoxy and polyester resins are highly toxic and care should be taken to protect yourself from skin exposure or fume inhalation. I like MAS Epoxy because it is less volatile than most others.

I hope this helps.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I prefer epoxy for all applications.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. I'm planning to go with epoxy.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

MAS all the way.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Pawpawsailor said:


> What you refer to as fiberglass resin is actually polyester resin. The fiberglass is the substrate fabric that is saturated by either epoxy or polyester resins. You can use many different substrates like construction paper, cotton fabric, or the glass fiber. I think the fiberglass is great for boats, but is too coarse for a good finsh for a slingshot. Some types of epoxy and polyester resins are highly toxic and care should be taken to protect yourself from skin exposure or fume inhalation. I like MAS Epoxy because it is less volatile than most others.
> 
> I hope this helps.


This is the man you need to listen to when it comes to micarta. He is godlike with the stuff haha!


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

NoviceSlinger said:


> Pawpawsailor said:
> 
> 
> > What you refer to as fiberglass resin is actually polyester resin. The fiberglass is the substrate fabric that is saturated by either epoxy or polyester resins. You can use many different substrates like construction paper, cotton fabric, or the glass fiber. I think the fiberglass is great for boats, but is too coarse for a good finsh for a slingshot. Some types of epoxy and polyester resins are highly toxic and care should be taken to protect yourself from skin exposure or fume inhalation. I like MAS Epoxy because it is less volatile than most others.
> ...


Thank you for your vote of confidence, but I am in no way godlike in anything, and that sort of comparison makes me very nervous.

Just another guy,

Perry


----------

